# Distorted blossom



## cpmaniac (Jun 11, 2021)

This Phrag. Cardinal is certainly disappointing. Hopefully the problem isn't genetic, and the next blooming will be better.





Anyone with a similar experience?

Cheers and good growing,
Paul


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 12, 2021)

Color seems off for cardinal


----------



## cpmaniac (Jun 12, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Color seems off for cardinal


I think the color is pretty good and consistent with the parentage. Phrag. Cardinal is dalessandroi (besseae) x Andean Fire. Are you thinking of Phrag. Cardinale (Sedenii x schlimii)?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 12, 2021)

cpmaniac said:


> I think the color is pretty good and consistent with the parentage. Phrag. Cardinal is dalessandroi (besseae) x Andean Fire. Are you thinking of Phrag. Cardinale (Sedenii x schlimii)?


Yes apologies thinking of cardinale


----------



## abax (Jun 12, 2021)

What is the source of your disappointment? The flower looks quite nice at this
camera angle. Perhaps a frontal shot might reveal the reason.


----------



## KateL (Jun 18, 2021)

My opinion? Phrags are notoriously subject to such transient anomalies. What do I do? Personally (not advice, per se), I would pluck the bud. If the next bud is not better, I would cut the spike (I probably should do this first, but can’t resist). Then, I would repot and try again.
I have found that most phrags stabilize after 2-3 new growths in new media in my care. When everything is optimized and stabilized, it is what it is. Best of luck. Kate


----------

